# Being young with IBS is not fun, that's for sure.



## Kelsey (Oct 10, 2011)

I am an 18 year old college freshman. When I was diagnosed with IBS at the age of 13, I had no clue what to think of it. High school was literally my personal hell. I was diagnosed with fibromyalgia just before my 16th birthday. I have had to deal with pain all of my life, and I'm starting to get to the point that I wish I hadn't have been born just so I would never have to experience the pain and mental torment I deal with everyday. This whole dorm thing doesn't really seem to be working out for me. I share a restroom with 3 other girls. I fell awful everytime I need to go and I take longer than the rest of them. They all seem to be perfectly fine and normal, and then there's me. Every morning, my suitemate decides to take a 20 minute long shower. I don't know about you, but when I wake up is when my symptoms really show. Today, I was doubled over in pain just waiting and wishing she'd get out faster. I know it sounds silly that I didn't just ask her to hurry up to let me in or something, but you have no idea how embarrassing this condition is to me. I have been taking bentyl for almost 4 months now, and it doesn't really seem to be helping much.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Most IBS patients are diagnosed when they are young. Having it is nothing to be embarrassed about. I would let your roomate know for sure. Or you could set your alarm before hers and get up early enough to use the bathroom before she gets in.Bentyl should be tken about 20 - 30 minutes before a meal. It is to slow down gut contractions.


----------



## puddingpearl (Oct 10, 2011)

With regards to the IBS, I totally sympathise with you and would be EXACTLY the same as you in your situation.I am 22 years old and I was diagnosed with IBS when I was 18. I too find it very embarrassing and have been in situations where I am sitting outside the bathroom door praying for the person to get out!We are so young to deal with something that you feel would be something you'd get when you are old.If you don't take mebeverine regularly then maybe you should try that? That helps for me at times but you have to be consistent with it.I am booked for a colonoscopy in 2 days, it is the last test I need to rule out anything else. I am so nervous!Anyway, stay strong, I think you're doing amazingly living with other people with IBS, I would be very scared to do that so well done.


----------



## Kylepa (Mar 5, 2011)

Please see the "Baking Soda" note, dated Nov 8, which may help you with some of your symptoms. Baking soda will mask the stomach acidity and prevent stomach cramping. The key is to keep your body PH at 7.0 or higher which avoids an acidity stomach. Anyway, it works for me and few doctors will mention it -- I think it's just too simple for them to acknowledge. Just an opinion. Hope this helps, and please let me know if it does. Good luck.Kylepa/Phoenix, Az


----------



## deepbreaths (Nov 21, 2011)

Living with those other girls and being embarrassed about it is just going to cause you more anxiety and more symptoms. I know it is hard, but you really should tell them about your problems. Once you break the ice, they will be more open about bodily functions with you. Especially with dining hall food, it is not just you with diarrhea in there!! I just graduated last year and learned to just be open about it. It really calmed me down, and my roomates all throughout the 4 years talked about their potty issues. More people than you think have IBS! I am having the same problem at work now..it is a little different telling co-workers. Giving me worse anxiety than I ever did at school.


----------



## Peppermint15 (Nov 21, 2011)

Living in the dorm has been the same for me. I'm also 18, a new Freshman, sharing a suite bathroom with three other girls. It's definitely hard sometimes, and awkward in the beginning, but I agree with the other suggestions here that you should share your IBS with your suitemates.You don't have to be explicit, though. Share as much or as little as you are comfortable with. I myself am a very shy person, and I am very embarrassed about my IBS symptoms. When I decided to tell my suitemates about my condition I just said "I have a digestive disorder that I've had since I was little girl and that may mean that sometimes I'll inexplicably disappear into the bathroom for a while." As I grew closer to my roommate and suitemates, I was able to reveal more to them a little at a time. I was very lucky to be placed with some of the kindest people in the world, and I know every situation is different for every individual, but it really can't hurt to talk about your IBS with the people you live with. The *worst* that can happen is you get a little embarrassed for a little while, but the *best* and more likely outcome is that you'll have more support and a little peace of mind.Oh and by the way, I guarantee you that the people you live with also have embarrassing conditions, habits, or at least will get sick once in a while (I mean, it's college. When one person gets sick, the whole hall gets sick







) I bet you they'll be very understanding.Don't stress, you can handle a lot more than you think! I hope this helps =)


----------

